# Detached Garage - SFR



## ELLEN09US (Feb 18, 2017)

Hello All,

I have these plan check corrections for a single family house:

1. 1-HR to underside of the eaves at detached Garage (I'm not sure when the garage is detached still this applies?)

2. To have insulation - energy rating windows and NFRC rating skylight in the 
garage. (I'm pretty sure we don't need energy rating windows for garage, please confirm)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## cda (Feb 19, 2017)

They give any code sections to back the requirements

Is the eave thing due to wildland requirements


----------



## fatboy (Feb 19, 2017)

Or, is the eave required to be rated due to the proximity to the house? How close is it?

If you are heating the garage, then it is a conditioned, habitable space, and the Energy Conservation Code could apply.

R101.2 Scope. This code applies to residential buildings and
the building sites and associated systems and equipment.

R101.3 Intent. This code shall regulate the design and construction
of buildings for the effective use and conservation
of energy over the useful life of each building. This code is
intended to provide flexibility to permit the use of innovative
approaches and techniques to achieve this objective. This
code is not intended to abridge safety, health or environmental
requirements contained in other applicable codes or ordinances


----------



## rogerpa (Feb 19, 2017)

> If you are heating the garage, then is is a conditioned,* habitable space*, and the Energy Conservation Code could apply.



A garage is not habitable space.

[RB] HABITABLE SPACE. A space in a building for living, sleeping, eating or cooking. Bathrooms, toilet rooms, closets, halls, storage or utility spaces and similar areas are not considered habitable spaces.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 19, 2017)

I agree with the eave protection,  as stated above
The NFRC Rating maybe a state or local requirement that all fenestration be rated.
If asked they do need to provide code sections.

They cold just be standard comments they place on every set of plans....


----------



## fatboy (Feb 19, 2017)

rogerpa said:


> A garage is not habitable space.
> 
> [RB] HABITABLE SPACE. A space in a building for living, sleeping, eating or cooking. Bathrooms, toilet rooms, closets, halls, storage or utility spaces and similar areas are not considered habitable spaces.



Sorry

I meant, and should have said it could be a conditioned, occupied space, and some jurisdictions may require it comply with the IECC.

That was my point.


----------



## cda (Feb 19, 2017)

fatboy said:


> Or, is the eave required to be rated due to the proximity to the house? How close is it?
> 
> If you are heating the garage, then is is a conditioned, habitable space, and the Energy Conservation Code could apply.
> 
> ...




Or property line


----------



## ELLEN09US (Feb 19, 2017)

The garage is 5' away from the property line and on the neighbor side is their backyard.
We have a meeting with the plan checker's supervisor and I'll let you guys know. 
Thank you all for your input!


----------



## cda (Feb 19, 2017)

ELLEN09US said:


> The garage is 5' away from the property line and on the neighbor side is their backyard.
> We have a meeting with the plan checker's supervisor and I'll let you guys know.
> Thank you all for your input!




The eave is five feet or more?


Does it meet table r 302.1(1)


----------



## ELLEN09US (Feb 19, 2017)

5' to the garage wall
The eave is one foot
means the edge of the eave to the property line is 4'.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 19, 2017)

Looks like that is the situation, less than 5', 1-hour rated.


----------



## cda (Feb 19, 2017)

One down one window to go


----------



## ELLEN09US (Feb 19, 2017)

I thought because it is garage and on the neighbor side it's their back yard this table doesn't apply...


----------



## cda (Feb 19, 2017)

You might read footnote a,,,   To see if you want to go that way.

Also exception 4 of 302.1 to see if it applies


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 21, 2017)

Is it in a mountain fire district?
If providing a window there may be concern for future conversion of the garage to habitable space.


----------



## ELLEN09US (Mar 21, 2017)

I talked to plan chcker's supervisor and don't need to have energy efficiency in the Garage! Thank you!


----------

